# 1963 ford 4000 hydraulic lift / with remotes



## Jhughes36 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello all,

I have a 64 ford 4000 tractor with some hydraulic issues. I have recently hooked up some remote hydraulics to run the lift gate on an new holland 847 round baler. The issue I am having is that my lift will only raise the gate about half way, I have had problems in general with the lift with other implements not raising high enough or the lift slowly lowers on its own. I am looking for insight on how to repair the lift in order to get full lifting motion. I don't believe I am getting full lift...

Thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Are you running off of tractor pump if so is oil level high enough in rear end. I bought my self a power beyond valve and ran remotes off of my loader system.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jhughes36, welcome to the forum.

I had the same thought as dozer 966 (you may be running out of hydraulic fluid). A '64 Ford 4000 is an old style with a separate hydraulic reservoir, capacity 8-9 quarts (2 gal). Not a lot of fluid. 

You might try adding fluid to the hydraulic reservoir and see if the lift gate it lifts higher.


----------



## Jhughes36 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have checked the reservoirs and added some fluid and did get some more lift however I'm not where I should be, with the lift in position control and the lift as high as it will go, I can take a bar and put pressure on the top link spring and get full lift, and I just don't think that I'm going to be able to get enough lift this way, it's going to be really having enough room to eject a full size bale. 

I may need another option for remote hydraulics. I will look into what dozen 966 mentioned with the power beyond valve.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Very easy to set up but valves can be a little costly. You can get one, two or three spool valves. The stock valves on the Ford loaders do not allow for HYD pressure to continue on to another valve bank it just dumps back to tank. The power beyond valves allows pressure to continue to the Nex valve, in your case it would be your loader valve. Power beyond valves only dumps oil back to tank that has been used. You will need to do a bit of reconfiguring on the plumbing. On mine I had to eliminate the metal pressure line that hose to the loader valve and replace with HYD hose to other valve and so on. Works great

Good luck


----------

